# Building a fence on top of pavement



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

You will need to secure the posts into the ground to provide any real support. If you suspect and/or hit rock, you can then anchor 1/2" treaded rod into the slate about 18" deep, set with anchoring cement and use a post support to secure the post.


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

Years ago I had to put some cement filled metal parking barriers in asphalt//rented a diamond saw and augur and went to town//mostly clay here but did encounter some lrge rock//just hacked at it and used augur to move pieces to surface//only other way wld be to use anchors in brace and risk the wind or patrons hitting fencing//

good luck


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

mwalsh said:


> ... A few of the music stores patrons have actually hit my house and my car........


 Those patrons are even more likely to hit and demolish any fence you put up.

My advice is to contact a Concrete Coring Contractor and have them bore a series of at least 4" holes along the property line and install pipe bollards as a barrier.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Those patrons are even more likely to hit and demolish any fence you put up.


Ayuh,... Find yourself a run of Concrete Hi-way Barriers... 
You know the 1s used in construction zones on the interstates,..??

How many feet you talkin',..??


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I triple the cement barrier route
If they hit your house, any fence you put up will be demolished


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

Did you just buy the house,How did 9ft of your land get paved by the music store in the first place,

I would cut the blacktop and try to dig a couple holes just to see what happens who knows may just get lucky and not hit anything...


----------

